# AVG or other for Windows 2000?



## loninappleton (Apr 1, 2005)

Well I've had a bunch of virus checker adventures.

The newest AVG Free doesn't like going onto a Win2k machine with
a service pack four.

Is there an old version that can get the new virus files?

I have taken off Avast. I think Avast reports trojans that are connected to avast rather than anything else. When I put AVG 8 Free back on my XP box I am no longer seeing the constant Vundo messages.

Maybe I am living in a Fools Paradise.

So for Win2k and setting aside Avast, what is another free Virus checker you at TSF recommend?


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Not sure that i'm qualified to offer an opinion myself but AVG 8 is having problems just now, i would give it a wide berth. This one seems a popular choice ; http://www.free-av.com/antivirus/allinonen.html


----------

